# 75th Ranger Regiment To Perform "Mass Tac" During Superbowl 50 Halftime Show



## Marauder06 (Feb 7, 2016)

Seems legit, especially with that photo! ;) IKIS

"After last-minute authorization from the Secretary of Defense, the 75th Ranger Regiment has officially been given the green light to conduct a "mass tactical" airfield seizure demonstration during the halftime show.
Adding to the excitement, as part of a public-relations outreach program the entire Carolina Panthers cheerleading squad is set to participate in the first-ever deliberate mass static line "tandem jump" with a platoon from Bravo Company."

Green Light for 75th Ranger Regiment's "Mass Tac" Airfield Seizure Demonstration During Superbowl Halftime Show » Article 107 News


----------



## Muppet (Feb 7, 2016)

This completes me...

M.


----------



## CDG (Feb 7, 2016)

I had heard chatter coming down that this was in the works.  Cool to see that the brass signed off on it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 7, 2016)

CDG said:


> I had heard chatter coming down that this was in the works.  Cool to see that the brass signed off on it.



Oh man I remember the risk assessment we had to do in order to do an MH-47E pinnacle landing inside the Superdome to deliver the game ball for Superbowl XVLII back when I was with the 160th ;) IKIS


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Feb 7, 2016)

That may be the most American thing ever proposed.  Ever


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Feb 7, 2016)

Whether IKIS or not.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 7, 2016)

Some of the dudes in our company did a fast rope thing into the Charlotte motor speedway, with the 160th and 75th. Pretty cool gig.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice! I hope the weather cooperates.


----------

